# Ford 3000 Instrument Cluster



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

Hello All! 
A newbie to the tractor world here. Recently acquired a 1970 Ford 3000 that's in pretty decent shape. It was overhauled about 8 years ago but has been a bit neglected since. I'm working on a few leaks and a hydraulic rebuild. 

The instrument cluster on the tractor must not be original to the tractor because I've searched the net and I can't even find a picture that matches my cluster. It has a temperature gauge in the middle of the cluster and what I'm assuming is a oil pressure light and maybe a wire back to the alternator? One of the lights comes on when I turn the switch over and cuts off after the engine is fired up. Assuming this is the oil pressure switch? Anyway, the tractor has a modern alternator, no generator. The temperature gauge wire is in a metal wire housing going back to the area by the air intake manifold. There are no wires coming from the fuel level sensor behind the instrument cluster....nothing hooked up. 

I'd like to get the correct instrument cluster and get everything that I can hooked back up to original condition. Can someone point me in the correct direction on this? Assuming the oil pressure switch is located on the left side of the engine block behind the alternator, the temp switch is on the right side of the block, no way to get RPM (i think this went back to the generator originally?) and I need to get the fuel level sensor hooked up. 

Thanks in advance! Looking forward to learning!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Michael, welcome to the forum.

That's a home-made instrument cluster, pretty decent job! The previous owner featured only things that were important to him. Temperature, oil pressure light, battery charge light. Here's a picture of an aftermarket cluster for your tractor{










The oil pressure switch is behind the alternator as you stated. The temperature sending unit screws into the head up front of the engine by the thermostat housing. You can get an alternator with a tachometer drive on the back of it. One wire to the fuel tank sending unit. Here's a parts diagram for your instrument cluster:









New Holland 3000 - SERIES - 3 CYL TRACTOR(01/65 - 12/74) Parts


New Holland 3000 - SERIES - 3 CYL TRACTOR(01/65 - 12/74) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks BigT! You validated what I already assumed. Any direction on a alternator with a tachometer option? I think I can sort the rest out.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ford 3000 Alternator with Tach Drive - ADR0382


Ford 3000 Alternator with Tach Drive for sale, ADR0382. The is a 12 volt 63 amp alternator. It is internally regulated and comes with fan and pulley. This alternator can be used to replace original generator. Additional brackets and hardware may be needed. See kit 6X10300ALTH. Used on Ford...



www.yesterdaystractors.com


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

BigT said:


> Ford 3000 Alternator with Tach Drive - ADR0382
> 
> 
> Ford 3000 Alternator with Tach Drive for sale, ADR0382. The is a 12 volt 63 amp alternator. It is internally regulated and comes with fan and pulley. This alternator can be used to replace original generator. Additional brackets and hardware may be needed. See kit 6X10300ALTH. Used on Ford...
> ...


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The original cluster looked (almost) like these. Different needle and the hour counter is moved up:








Instrument Cluster Clockwise suitable for Ford & Fordson


Instrument Cluster Clockwise




agrilineproducts.com









instrument cluster Ford 2/3/4/5000 Clockwise - Histoparts


Instrument cluster clockwiseFord 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, 7000OEM: 81816896, 81818095, 83958741, C5NN10849L, C5NN10849M, C7NN10849C, EHPN10849A,




histoparts.com





There are clusters that look original, but are counter clockwise. These are used when you have the tachometer driven by the oil pump shaft instead of the generator/alternator. Later models had this arrangement, and older ones can be adapted for this drive. Here is one (wrong info in the header):





Instrument cluster, clockwise. Ford 2000 and up - Histoparts


Instrument cluster, Anti clockwise. Fits 2000, 2100 ,2110, 2120, 2150, 2300, 2310, 3000, 3055, 3100, 3110, 3120, 3150, 3300, 3310, 3330, 3400, 3500, 3550, 4000, 4100, 4110, 4140, 4200, 4340, 4400, 4410, 4500, 5000, 5100, 5200, 5340, 7000, 7100, 7200 OEM: 83904448, ,83927301, ,83953544...




histoparts.com





Complete kit:


https://agrilineproducts.com/ford-fordson-dynamo-to-alternator-conversion-kit-80296



I attached a part of a manual with wiring info. The diagrams in that PDF is not that good, you will find better diagrams in the second PDF.


----------

